# Creative Cloud/LR5 & Mac OS



## Blincs (Mar 3, 2014)

Hello,
I just purchased the Adobe Creative Cloud package (A$9.99/month) for Lightroom and Photoshop.

I operate a MAC OSX 10.6.8 computer.
When I tried to download the LR 5, I get a message that says" you are running an operating system that Lightroom no longer recognises".

I've checked the system requirements on the LR5 download page but don't understand what I require.

In researching the problem I've come across some threads talking about needing 'Mavericks' to download/operate LR 5.

Can anyone here shed any light on what I require, please?

Many thanks.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 3, 2014)

Requirements are here  http://www.adobe.com/nz/products/photoshop-lightroom/tech-specs.html    so your operating system version should be ok.

What mac are you running ? early intel macs are not fully 64bit so can't run LR5.

from LR Queen website...
Multicore Intel® processor with 64-bit support (that’s all Intel Macs apart from the original Core Duo)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 3, 2014)

Lightroom 5 needs 10.7 or later, and support for other programs on 10.6.8 is being phased out too.  That means it's time to upgrade your OS.  As long as your machine will run it, the OS X upgrade is available free in the Apple App Store.


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Mar 3, 2014)

whoops I read your post as 10.8 for some reason :thinking:


----------

